# found a snake today



## Malok (Mar 26, 2006)

View attachment 128292

View attachment 128294


i have been moveing some rocks near the river and found this guy where i was moving the rocks too a week ago and when i was finding something to put it in another guy threw a rock at it from close range so i moved him from where i was working and the next week found him where i was moveing the rocks from well this time i had a duffle bag and put the snake in it to bring him home 
upon checking him out the guy must have really wacked him with the rock

do you think it would even be safe to feed him right now or should i wait a while
he looks like a cornsnake


----------



## spinalremains (Nov 10, 2006)

How badly hurt is it? I would probably give it a try. Nice save, some people are real jackasses when it comes to snakes.


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

i agree, i would think if the snake cant eat it, it wont or will stop when it descovers it cant. but nice find, i really hope the snake makes it

dark FrOsT


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

how about a close up of the injury??


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

It's an Eastern milksnake.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Hate it when people are cruel to animals! You could try and feed it, but there is a good chance it wont eat because it is in a new environment now. Might take a lil time till it settles in before it excepts prey


----------



## Malok (Mar 26, 2006)

the closeup is the second pic its throat looks slit im worried about it stretching


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

It is winter, if you are in a cold enviroment your snake will not eat until it's body cycles up to being in a warmer enviroement, your house.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Agreed. It's likely been gorging all summer in prep for a winter slumber. A lot of snakes in North America go through this... So it's likely got the weight on it to make it through winter.

Another concern is that it likely will only take live and won't touch f/t.

Is the injury under its neck in the second pic? That looks nasty.

I'd wait for any injury to heal up before feeding it for sure. And maybe wait to see what CK has to say about treating the wound.

Are you planning on keeping it as a pet or releasing it in the spring?


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Good job Bawb!

It is an eastern Milk indeed.....and I would give it a clean rubbermaid with paper towel substrate and a bowl of clean water.......and put it somewhere where it will stay cool, but not freeze.....60 degrees or so and let it wait out the winter......in the spring when the temps start bumpbing back up take it out and let it go where you found it!....Good for you for helping out!


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

lucky you finding it.

it doesn't try and bite you?


----------

